#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Venda de serviços e produtos nos fóruns estão proibidos.

## MarcusMaciel

Olá Usuários,

Devido aos últimos acontecimento envolvendo 2 usuários do nosso Portal. Qualquer tipo de venda de produtos ou serviços que não seja por banners de publicidade está proibida e o post/tópico será deletado.

No caso de reincidencia o usuário que fizer será banido do portal.

Tentem entender que o objetivo do under-linux.org é e sempre será a discussão saudável, nosso objetivo é permitir que todos possam compartilhar experiencia e possam crescer tecnicamente com aprofundamento em estudos adquiridos pessoalmente e por meio de nossos fóruns.

Caso queiram vender e comprar produtos nós recomendamos que o façam via www.mercadolivre.com.br 

Caso queiram denunciar um vendedor por favor usem o www.reclameaqui.com.br 

O under-linux.org é um site tecnico e que não irá permitir que estas confusões entre alguns poucos usuários estraguem nosso conteúdo nem a qualidade de nosso portal.

Obrigado,

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Aproveitando os fóruns de classificados foram deletados.

----------


## wala

Nossa isso vai fazer falta pois aqui ja comprei coisa mais barata que mercado livre e serviços não se compra no ml como aqui eu acho que o certo poderia deixar o forum de classificados mais sem possibilidade de postagem ai a pessoa se quisesse entrava em contato via mp ou email. E se alguem se ferrasse comprando alguma coisa seria por sua conta risco nada de ficar postando aqui o seus desabafo se fosse lesado procurasse a justiça agora o ruim e pagar o pato pois dois caras que ficam discutindo ropa suja aqui.

----------


## Pirigoso

IIIIII Marcus usuário com 10 anos de casa tbm ta no pacote? ThunderCache post ja tem quase 100.000 visualizacao

tópico era este


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=164219

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Oi Pirigoso,

Infelizmente esta mudança afetará a todos.

Vendas de produtos e serviços a partir deste momento estão proibidos.

O unico tipo de anuncio que será permitido será usando banners de publicidade.

Todos os posts/tópicos dos fóruns classificados foram deletados.

----------


## wala

Ta certo que vc e o administrador do forum mais eu acho que vc ta prejudicando um monte de gente com isso inclusive pessoas que anunciam aqui no forum ai vc fala pra vender no ml pagar taxa de ml e doze so acho que vc não deveria prejucar a todos com os erros de alguns e que nem condenar todo mundo pelo erros de outros ,mais vc faz o que achar melhor, mais nem sempre o nosso melhor e o melhor pra todos. Muita gente acaba indo pra outros foruns que permitem classificados e acabam ficando por la, isso da pra contornar so punir os responsaveis que insistirem em cobrar aqui gerando um monte de polemica.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Wala,

Infelizmente nem Jesus Cristo agradou a todos. Devido a vários problemas envolvendo os nossos classificados, esta é a decisão que estou tomando.

----------


## brunobelas

:Congrats:

----------


## netline

Foda todos se prejudicarem por causa de 2 pessoas, na minha simples opinião, esses dois eram pra ser deletados, punidos e não todos nos pagarem o pato....

Mais como o próprio dono do portal disse:
_Espero que nossos usuário se adaptem ou então busquem um novo lar._

----------


## ijr

Eu apóio a decisão.
O Underlinux tem que manter o foco!

----------


## carloshenriquedj

Infelizmente ta acabando a democracia !!! Acabar nao e assim q funciona mas pode concerteza tinha outras soluções... Mas eu era uma pessoa q usava o forum so por causa dos classificados e td dia eu abria o no-repley so pra ver isso mas o maior prejudicado sao eles quero ver se a WDC e a intelbras vai querer renovar o patrocinio

----------


## carloshenriquedj

> Infelizmente ta acabando a democracia !!! Acabar nao e assim q funciona mas pode concerteza tinha outras soluções... Mas eu era uma pessoa q usava o forum so por causa dos classificados e td dia eu abria o no-repley so pra ver isso mas o maior prejudicado sao eles quero ver se a WDC e a intelbras vai querer renovar o patrocinio


Mas eles fizeram isso pq mt empresas anunciava aqui de graça entao para o colaborado nao tinha vantagem isso vantagem e dinheiro no bolso !! Uma atitude feita para o bolso deles e nao para o beneficio dos membros!!!

----------


## brunocemeru

Olha não sou contra nem a favor.Só tento olhar os dois lados da moeda.
Dá trabalho manter o portal e tem custo.Ainda tem que gerenciar pessoas que postam todos os dias o mesmo conteúdo de anúncio é complicado.
A verdade seja dita,esse fórum quebra um galhaço para muita gente.Então só em manter o serviço ativo já é de grande valia.
Porém por outro lado lamento não poder achar produtos aqui no fórum,com debates e referências discutidas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Apoio a sua atitude, via alguns anúncios e esta pessoa criticando outros. Acho que este fórum é dedicado a resolver, solucionar nossos problemas desde uma simples configuração de um roteador ou modem até os mais complexos. Procuro ajudar no que posso, em alguns casos são soluções hilárias. Você deveria criar uma janela para anúncios se for o caso.

----------


## Max Networks

Apoio a decisão  :Congrats: , acho que quem anuncia mesmo sendo de graça, deveria fazer uma doação para o fórum, assim todos sairiam ganhando.

----------


## TreiscBr

Não deu para entender, se eliminaram o classificados, para se evitar a proliferação de quem usava do portal para ganhos, e de que os anúncios não eram aceitos, não entendo então por que ao longo desta home page tem anúncios de vendas de produtos, deveriam ser eliminados, enfim se tiram o classificados tem que ser ao longo de todo o portal, correto!

----------


## Danusio

Eu apoio essa decisão, eu já quiz comprar algo por aqui, mas não tem um sistema para saber a qualificação do vendedor como tem no mercado livre, já tive prejuizo no MercadoLivre por comprar de vendedor sem qualificação, O MercadoLivre cobrar 5% sobre o valor de venda.

Opinião, e se o usuário postar aqui o link de venda dele no MercadoLivre, apenas como propaganda de venda, será permitido?

----------


## marcosddc

é o PT tomando conta do Forum tambem gente

----------


## fmcjunior

Não era mais fácil banir os dois idiotas, ei vi a discurssão, coisa de criança verdade, mas quem perde é o fórum e os usuários por causa de dos idiotas.

----------


## Luspmais

Radical, mas, se é preciso, apoiado.

----------


## ricardoandre

Não deu para entender esse REAL motivo como voce citou "Devido a vários problemas envolvendo os nossos classificados, esta é a decisão que estou tomando."
De forma de gestão voce deveria deletar os errados e não o setor responsável.

----------


## muriloc4

> Não deu para entender esse REAL motivo como voce citou "Devido a vários problemas envolvendo os nossos classificados, esta é a decisão que estou tomando."
> De forma de gestão voce deveria deletar os errados e não o setor responsável.


Tipo: Eu sou o Dono e vc esta demitido !. Marcus Maciel é um cara extremamente correto, mas nessa parte ele poderia ter consultado a "comunidade"...

Vida que Segue....

----------


## alexvolpe

Creio que existam soluções mais paliativas que possam resolver este problema, eliminar todo um conteúdo que com certeza era de grande valia para muita gente é uma atitude precipitada. 
Nota-se que não são todos os posts que vendem algo, mas existem posts que possibilitam aos frequentadores deste fórum ser apresentado a um novo fornecedor, ou a uma nova solução que possa agregar ao seu negócio sem a necessidade de ser um patrocinador, neste caso o fórum fica reduzido ao comércio de espaços e não a troca de informações. 
Moderador para os posts de classificados, banimento aos que ultrapassam o bom senso são algumas formas que podem controlar e manter o fórum, e sem contar que o fórum é poluído por propagandas ADSense. 
Marcus te conheço a muito tempo e jamais esperaria uma frase deste porte : 
_Espero que nossos usuário se adaptem ou então busquem um novo lar._

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

eu ja tava de saco cheio mesmo de todo dia abrir o fórum e estar lá.... Link dedicado.....link dedicado..... link dedicado.... e nem preço tinha, achei correto, se alguém quiser comprar alguma coisa ou serviços que achem outros meios. hj em dia existe o google para procurar.

----------


## emiliano

Acho que , voce como administrador e um bom Lider , deveria ouvir a nossa opnião a respeito disso:

a minha é a seguinte, os dois usuarios que se desentenderam que deveriam pagar pelo ocorrido , banir eles seria a melhor opção

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Foda todos se prejudicarem por causa de 2 pessoas, na minha simples opinião, esses dois eram pra ser deletados, punidos e não todos nos pagarem o pato....
> 
> Mais como o próprio dono do portal disse:
> _Espero que nossos usuário se adaptem ou então busquem um novo lar._


Na verdade não foram 2 pessoas, as 2 últimas foram a gota dagua, pois até ameaças de morte já recebi.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Infelizmente ta acabando a democracia !!! Acabar nao e assim q funciona mas pode concerteza tinha outras soluções... Mas eu era uma pessoa q usava o forum so por causa dos classificados e td dia eu abria o no-repley so pra ver isso mas o maior prejudicado sao eles quero ver se a WDC e a intelbras vai querer renovar o patrocinio


Amigo, me perdoe. Você realmente acha que qualquer empresa de grande porte está preocupada com os classificados do under-linux.org ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Mas eles fizeram isso pq mt empresas anunciava aqui de graça entao para o colaborado nao tinha vantagem isso vantagem e dinheiro no bolso !! Uma atitude feita para o bolso deles e nao para o beneficio dos membros!!!


Olha, o motivo de ter removido foi realmente devido a brigas e confusões, mas se você acha que isso vai fazer o portal ganhar mais dinheiro eu devia ter feito isso a 15 anos atras quando fundei ele nao acha ?

----------


## carloshenriquedj

> Amigo, me perdoe. Você realmente acha que qualquer empresa de grande porte está preocupada com os classificados do under-linux.org ?


 Vc e o colaborador vc sabe q teu forum e capaz

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Não deu para entender, se eliminaram o classificados, para se evitar a proliferação de quem usava do portal para ganhos, e de que os anúncios não eram aceitos, não entendo então por que ao longo desta home page tem anúncios de vendas de produtos, deveriam ser eliminados, enfim se tiram o classificados tem que ser ao longo de todo o portal, correto!


Paulo,

Eu acabei com o classificados, porém anuncios de publicidade por banner (pagos) vão continuar.

Apenas aproveitando se você esta vendo anuncios de publicidade é por que você já deletou seus usuarios umas 300x, pois super usuários (usuarios com muitos posts e tempo de usuário) não veem nenhum banner. Os banner apenas aparecerem pare usuários iniciantes que é o seu caso após deletar vários usuários.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> é o PT tomando conta do Forum tambem gente


É claro, tenho certeza que o LULA é dono do portal. (Alias o filho do lula)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Não era mais fácil banir os dois idiotas, ei vi a discurssão, coisa de criança verdade, mas quem perde é o fórum e os usuários por causa de dos idiotas.


Como disse anteriormente, os 2 usuários foram a gota dagua. Esse problema nos persegue a vários anos.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Creio que existam soluções mais paliativas que possam resolver este problema, eliminar todo um conteúdo que com certeza era de grande valia para muita gente é uma atitude precipitada. 
> Nota-se que não são todos os posts que vendem algo, mas existem posts que possibilitam aos frequentadores deste fórum ser apresentado a um novo fornecedor, ou a uma nova solução que possa agregar ao seu negócio sem a necessidade de ser um patrocinador, neste caso o fórum fica reduzido ao comércio de espaços e não a troca de informações. 
> Moderador para os posts de classificados, banimento aos que ultrapassam o bom senso são algumas formas que podem controlar e manter o fórum, e sem contar que o fórum é poluído por propagandas ADSense. 
> Marcus te conheço a muito tempo e jamais esperaria uma frase deste porte : 
> _Espero que nossos usuário se adaptem ou então busquem um novo lar._


Novos fornecedores, produtos etc podem anunciar conosco temos banners de publicidade pagos para isso  :Smile: 

"Moderador para os posts de classificados, banimento aos que ultrapassam o bom senso são algumas formas que podem controlar e manter o fórum, e sem contar que o fórum é poluído por propagandas ADSense. "

Não temos moderadores suficientes para ficar olhando 24 horas por dia os classificados. O site não é poluido de propagandas de adsense na verdade a maioria das propagandas são pagas como você que era ou é da tec-wi usou por muitos anos.

Sobre a mensagem "_Espero que nossos usuário se adaptem ou então busquem um novo lar."_

Esta mensagem foi para deixar claro que não irei voltar os classificados.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Acho que , voce como administrador e um bom Lider , deveria ouvir a nossa opnião a respeito disso:
> 
> a minha é a seguinte, os dois usuarios que se desentenderam que deveriam pagar pelo ocorrido , banir eles seria a melhor opção


Emiliano,

Se eu fosse banir todos usuários que já tiveram/causaram problemas com venda e compra de serviços e produtos no fórum acho que a revolta seria muito maior.

Deletando o fórum de classificados eu apenas cortei o mal pela raiz. O objetivo deste fórum nunca foi a compra e venda de produtos e serviços e sim o compartilhamento de conhecimento.

----------


## faelldantas

@*MarcusMaciel*, 

Como os outros falaram, se for a melhor solução, apoio também qualquer decisão.

Agora você vai ter um trabalho danado, o que será classificado ou o que será post?

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=180660

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> @*MarcusMaciel*, 
> 
> Como os outros falaram, se for a melhor solução, apoio também qualquer decisão.
> 
> Agora você vai ter um trabalho danado, o que será classificado ou o que será post?
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=180660


Já apaguei...  :Smile:

----------


## ricromero

> Não era mais fácil banir *os dois idiotas*, ei vi a discurssão, coisa de criança verdade, mas quem perde é o fórum e os usuários por causa de dos idiotas.


Você falou tudo.

----------


## rPr0x

:Congrats:

----------


## ricromero

> Já apaguei...


E eu apaguei outro _@_*MarcusMaciel,*_ que o usuário vá apresentar no ML_

----------


## TreiscBr

Boa iniciativa. Mas, em post tem alguns que oferecem serviços, por que vai ser dificil tirar usuários que nos post colocam dados deles, enfim, eu por exemplo, já sou conhecido, hoje me veio um que não sei por qual via chegou a mim, já que os classificados se foram, então deve ser dos milhares de comentários, embutidos ou não dados, penso que não por isto que estou conversando com ele via caixa de entrada de modo privativo, agora ninguém lê mais nada, quem envia via caixa de entrada ficará entre pessoas e não mais público. Então até a reputação acabou, ou este item vai continuar, por que só para post técnicos e post técnicos tem alguém que vai por dados de contato, eu não costumo por só se a pessoa pedir meu contato. Enfim, que entendi nem em post pode por dados de contatos, o autor será anônimo, como já sou meu nome é TreiscBr morreu, nunca um novo usuário saberá quem sou, melhor continuar na surdina e sem dizer quem eu seja, do que por nome real e estar sendo divulgado.

----------


## TreiscBr

Ok, agora entendi melhor, nada que se fale de serviços e produtos, em post não poderemos mais divulgar nada e nem colocar nossos dados para contato, então post acabou e classificados, vai ficar um portal de anúncios pagos só, e com isto todos os usuários bons, ruins, maldosos e bonzinhos vão ver só anúncios pagos, e com isto todos sairão de cena, ficar num grupo que acabou a libertinagem, acabou a democracia, e que quem cometeu um deslize não pode ser banido, pelo que entendi deve ser carinha quente, ao invés de banir eles baniram todos nós. kkkkkkkkkkkk acabou o Under-Linux é o que estou notando foi para o vinagre.

----------


## edcomrocha

Apoio a decisão e muito boa por sinal.

Poderiam deixa pro pessoal mais da antiga como o Pirigoso disse, mais dai vai ter muitas pessoas que não vão gostar, então fica sem ninguém mesmo.

----------


## emiliano

Mas a venda e troca de produtos , sempre vai acontecer entende ?
porque todos somos comerciantes e isso é inevitável.

Tenta ver um outro jeito de implantar essa politica de proibição , até mesmo pra facilitar a vida dos provedores.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Também acho muito importante ter que controlar os anuncios que estava se generalizando demais e perdendo o nível técnico do fórum. Mas também acho que é muito radical proibir toda e qualquer forma de classificados, até pq vai ser praticamente impossível monitorar isso, pois qual será o critério? Daqui a pouco uma simples dica de qual equipamento usar pode ser interpretada como uma tentativa de anunciar um produto ou serviço e o usuário fica banido.

Outro grande problema que vejo nessa decisão é que apesar de você ter fundado o fórum e ter todo o trabalho e gasto para manter o portal no ar, a decisão deveria ter sido sim compartilhada com os membros do fórum, pois o maior patrimonio desse portal são as informações que foram postadas durante tantos anos por todos os usuários e todo este trabalho não foi pago a ninguém, ou foi?

Enfim, entendo que a medida de controlar melhor a questão do anúncio é muito importante, porém a forma como está sendo tratada está bem distante de ser a melhor.

----------


## emiliano

Marcus Maciel 
concordo com o SantiagoMg ,

----------


## 1929

> e com isto todos sairão de cena, ficar num grupo que acabou a libertinagem, acabou a democracia, e que quem cometeu um deslize não pode ser banido, pelo que entendi deve ser carinha quente, ao invés de banir eles baniram todos nós. kkkkkkkkkkkk acabou o Under-Linux é o que estou notando foi para o vinagre.


Acabou sim a "libertinagem".

Pessoal a questão quando se "evoca" a democracia, temos que ver que tem dois lados... Infelizmente alguns usam a "liberdade" para criar problemas...
Faz muito tempo que observo nos "classificados" o mal uso e em algumas circunstâncias o "mau uso" do sub-forum
Alguém faz um anúncio e diversos vem ou criticando ou desmerecendo o produto ou serviço ou até desvirtuando o objetivo do tópico como foi o caso que levou o Marcus a uma ação extrema. Podem ter a certeza que não é da índole dele tal atitude, mas muitas e muitas vezes se repetem e acaba tirando qualquer um do sério.
A minha sugestão e não é de hoje, que o sub-forum classificados passe por uma moderação permanente, ou então que o anunciante faça um anúncio bem feito com dados para contato e daí em diante os interessados que se comuniquem com o ofertante, fora dos posts do Underlinux. Desta forma o tópico teria que ser bloqueado para novos posts.

A justificativa para tal atitude que sugiro, é que a maior parte dos desentendimentos vem dos Classificados.

----------


## kaarl

Os post dos classificados não devem ser deletados. Eles contam muito da história , os preços , equipamentos, etc ao longo do tempo estão nos classificados. Isto é história! E de todos.

----------


## kaarl

É impensável esta massa de informação ser destruída. OS CLASSIFICADOS CONTAM A HISTÒRIA comercial de equipamentos, links , etc. NÃO SE PODE DESTRUIR A HISTÓRIA... Para fica só neste assunto, por enquanto. Os post eram consultados n vezes ao longo do tempo, ou seja, são úteis seus conteúdos. Desculpe a insistência, não tem como jogar a história fora. Por quanto se ofertava um link há 3 anos ??? Há um ano??? O UNDER tinha isot. TInha não, deve ter .. Mesmo que não aceite novos post de classificados.

----------


## emiliano

Bom , o ideal é que Os moderadores encontrem uma solução que agrade a maioria , como numa democracia mesmo.

E pra medir isso é só olhar adiante e responder as seguintes perguntas :

1 ) Quem causou o tumulto ?
R : quem causou, merece suspensão ou ser banido ( ele sim merece um castigo e não os outros )

2 ) O cara que causou tumulto é cara grande ? 
R : sim ou nao , isso nao importa , vai ser banido do mesmo jeito. 

São regras basicas e diretas , pronto .

O que acham ?

----------


## kaarl

*Concordo com a sistemática de que um post de classificado seja fechado a interação*. Ou seja, que o interessado dirija-se diretamente a quem publicou o Post. Até porque, aparecem questões interessantes, mas muitas e muitas não são interessantes, para ninguém! Preço e condições, na maioria das vezes é algo que , sem um fato real, e muitas vezes sem o cadastramento do "interessado" não pode ser dado. Postou, quem tiver interesse que entre em contato. Acho muitíssimo interessante esta sistemática. *Acrescentando: se algum produto é muito colocado nos classificados é porque traz resultado a quem o coloca. E se traz a resultado a quem faz o post sistematicamente é porque é útil a parcela da comunidade, porque só há venda de algo quando é interessante para alguém comprar!.* Se não


> Acabou sim a "libertinagem".
> 
> Pessoal a questão quando se "evoca" a democracia, temos que ver que tem dois lados... Infelizmente alguns usam a "liberdade" para criar problemas...
> Faz muito tempo que observo nos "classificados" o mal uso e em algumas circunstâncias o "mau uso" do sub-forum
> Alguém faz um anúncio e diversos vem ou criticando ou desmerecendo o produto ou serviço ou até desvirtuando o objetivo do tópico como foi o caso que levou o Marcus a uma ação extrema. Podem ter a certeza que não é da índole dele tal atitude, mas muitas e muitas vezes se repetem e acaba tirando qualquer um do sério.
> A minha sugestão e não é de hoje, que o sub-forum classificados passe por uma moderação permanente, ou então que o anunciante faça um anúncio bem feito com dados para contato e daí em diante os interessados que se comuniquem com o ofertante, fora dos posts do Underlinux. Desta forma o tópico teria que ser bloqueado para novos posts.
> 
> A justificativa para tal atitude que sugiro, é que a maior parte dos desentendimentos vem dos Classificados.

----------


## TreiscBr

Nesta altura do campeonato, gostaria de ter vistas a tabela de anúncios pago, já que será o único meio de continuar a divulgação, e com isto colaboro com a manutenção do portal, já que por ele eu tenho tido bom retorno, sendo que para que isto não venha a acabar os valores de anúncios pagos, desde que esteja dentro das limitações de cada anunciante. Aproveitando o embalo, venho comunicar que eu tenho e tive o costume de ser menosprezado por home pages que ofereciam serviços de anúncios pagos, e descobri que os anúncios meus em home page free tinha mais retorno do que os anúncios veiculados em home page com anúncios pagos, ou seja, na midia os grandes ocupam as primeiras páginas, e voce um micro empresário ou prestador de serviços paga a veiculação de teu anúncio, mas não encontra, quando se entra em pesquisa nos campos que escolheu para o teu anúncio aparecer não aparecia, ai descobri que pagar anúncios no Brasil é só para grandes empresas, que podem pagar anúncios a preços de ouro, deste modo vem aqui meu alerta, se os preços para divulgação de seus produtos ou serviços estiverem além do imaginável ai a gente dançou, e se existe ou não dois usuários que não foram banidos, ou excluso do portal, é estranho esta retórica ai de que os usuários não foram banidos, mas o "classificados" foi banido, ou diga-se de passagem, todos pagaram o preço de dois isto ai não democracia é despotismo, sinceramente lendo os post ai de todos é o que me veio de que tem coelho neste mato, sei que o moderador procura a melhor solução, mas acho que a solução não foi das mais felizes.

----------


## owner

isso tudo é pra você vender espaço para publicidade??? Pois eu nem fiquei sabendo dessa brigas e nem me importo com elas.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Acabar com os classificados por conta de um comportamento inadequado de alguns usuários é o mesmo que uma Universidade fechar as portas e queimar todos seus livros pq algum dos seus alunos (grande minoria) está se comportando mal em sala.

É um abuso e uma falta de consideração e respeito com todos que contribuíram com este fórum esta tomada de decisão arbitrária.

----------


## TreiscBr

Estou no mundo www desde abril de 2000, de todas as home pages que fiz parte, foi assim, passado um dia anunciavam que o portal seria fechado, em vista de que quem gostaria de continuar no portal teria que entrar no marketing, ou seja pagar para continuar, e deste modo, vi também que os estrangeiros sabendo que no Brasil tudo dá em pizza, e que os juizes em tribunais dizem para o reclamante que quem vende serviços não é obrigado a lhe atender, no caso de consultorias de recursos humanos, eu já cai no golpe de várias consultorias de recursos humanos, que continuam impunes por que o juiz diz: - eles não são obrigados a lhe arranjar emprego, ele te prestam assessoria de tentar achar um trabalho. kkkkkkkkkkkk Ai, em base desta tese, eu estava pagando programas antivirus, de quase todos perdi os pagamentos por que de virus não pegavam nada, e que os antivirus free são mais eficientes, em suma tudo que se resume a nossa sociedade podre aonde se dá um jeitinho brasileiro, os estrangeiros vendo isto começaram a tirar proveitos de nós brasileiros, todos sabem e tudo que eu digo aqui todos sabem, assim tudo que pega fogo, vem um extintor pago para apagar o fogo, veja isto no Brasil é o mal do brasileiro sobre um produto que não é vendido, mas se uma galera vai e começa a comprar o fabricante cresce os olhos e dobra, triplica e coloca o produto a preços de ouros, enfim existe brasileiros trouxas que pagam, e ganham em cima do fracasso dos outros, é um circulo vicioso, o colega ai citou que passaria então os anúncios a serem pagos e eu disse que neste mato tem coelho, assim o consenso leva a flora que existe algum motivo para tanto, que ninguém irá nos contar nunca.

----------


## Carlosaps

e vamos que vamos... Manter o foco do portal!!

----------


## TreiscBr

Senhor moderador para não perder o foco do portal, sugiro votação de todos os usuários, mas como votar com segurança neste pais. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Gente, vocês não entenderam ainda....

Classificados estava trazendo muitos problemas 'de fora' para 'dentro' do fórum. Muitos fornecedores, principalmente 'técnicos' de mikrotik, se esbarravam em tópicos e todo tópico virava briga 'de faca'.


Nós moderadores recebemos emails com TODAS as postagens feitas no forum, e a maior parte deles estava sendo do classificados e 99% com brigas e picuinhas ... 

Sabe aquele ditado, os BONS pagam pelos pecadores... então, não poderia ser diferente.. 


Vi muita gente condenando essa atitude, o engraçado é que acessei o perfil de muitos que 'tacaram o pau', e engraçado como eles NÃO contribuem com o forum... apenas 'sugam'.. 

Se, para manter a qualidade do fórum, temos que perder muitos usuários... fazer o quê né ??? 


Não olhem só o lado de vocês, mas olhem também o lado do próprio fórum.... principalmente, as postagens de classificados SEM PREÇO !! o cara estava vindo PESCAR usuário aqui.. e não dava nenhuma contribuição com o fórum.. os mais prejudicados são os próprios usuários... 


Reflitam por este lado.. vão ver que a decisão não foi tomada de 'ultima hora' nem para punir um ou outro.. mas uma decisão para voltar a ordem e qualidade das coisas por aqui.... quem sabe em uma outra hora (talvez não muito distante) o forum volte a ter os classificados...


Abraço !!!

----------


## alexvolpe

Realmente todos precisam ganhar de alguma forma, porém não são todos que possuem orçamento para anúncios pagos. Não tenho mais nada a ver com a empresa que você citou, apenas dei a minha opinião, não sou favorável a atitudes arbitrárias aonde "que os incomodados se retirem"....lamento mas é a minha opinião.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Realmente todos precisam ganhar de alguma forma, porém não são todos que possuem orçamento para anúncios pagos. Não tenho mais nada a ver com a empresa que você citou, apenas dei a minha opinião, não sou favorável a atitudes arbitrárias aonde "que os incomodados se retirem"....lamento mas é a minha opinião.


Alex, Me perdoe mas você esta sendo egoista e esta olhando apenas o seu lado.

Eu entendo que nem todos tem orçamento para pagar um anuncio pago, porém quem irá pagar todas as pessoas necessárias para controlar o uso abusivo do fórum de classificados ? Quem irá pagar os advogados necessários para lidar com processos que acontecem quando uma pessoa acusa a outra e esta envolve o fórum como culpado no caso ? Quem irá pagar a hospedagem do site e sua base de dados ?

Eu mantive o fórum de classificados por 15 anos (sim desde o inicio nós temos classificados), mas chegou a um ponto que todos nós temos uma vida e família, infelizmente não temos mais tempo livre para cuidar de todas as confusões geradas por este. Desta forma o caminho mais fácil foi livrar o mal pela raiz.

A moral da história é bem essa. A maioria dos que estão reclamando só estão pensando em si mesmos e não no trabalho/custos que da pra manter um fórum de classificados.

----------


## jorgilson

Concordo plenamente com o Marcus, o fórum tem que se preocupar em tirar dúvidas e não perder tempo com vendas, para isso existe outros meios como mercado livre etc.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Ganha-se mais com o conhecimento adquirido aqui no forum, do que os classificados...

----------


## muriloc4

@*MarcusMaciel* repensei aqui é sua atitude foi Correta. esses caras que ficam vendendo link é chato com força e nada tem de acrescentar .

----------


## kaarl

Tem toda razão. O seu comentário é muito compatível com o que está ocorrendo. Fechar a Universidade.... Porque os alunos não se comportam, bem acho que todas, ou quase todas já não estariam na ativa.

----------


## alexvolpe

Eu que peço desculpas, mas mantenho a minha opinião, não estou sendo egoísta estou apenas colocando o meu ponto de vista e creio muita gente está sentindo por perder este espaço, e não falo de fornecedor e sim de clientes em busca de novos serviços, produtos e soluções para o seu negócio. 
O mercado livre não é um espaço para esta troca de informações, o portal por se tratar de uma comunidade era sim uma forma em um pequeno espaço fazer esta função de "anunciar". 
Agora quanto ao conteúdo existem várias formas de se monitorar, banir pessoas indesejáveis, mas banir a todos por causa de um ou outro é injustificável. 
A maioria que estão reclamando são pessoas que frequentam o portal e não simples egoístas, mas fico por aqui pois é apenas uma opinião, apenas isso.

----------


## wala

Eu acho que vc devia voltar os classificados e cobrar pra postarem no setor de classificados assim pelo menos ajuda o forum e dependendo do classificado não permitir postagem, somente aqueles que ajudam deveriam se permitir postes como os do thunder que o cara ajudava nos postes a esclarecer duvidas e o foxpainel que tambem ajuda a tirar duvidas, assim todo mundo ganha.
O usuario nos classificados so seria possivel criar o classificado depois de usar o codigo de pagamento. Assim vc podia classificar por pagamento tambem aqueles que pagarem o master teriam o seu nome nos 10 primeiros. E aqueles de pagamento minimo iria decaindo com o tempo. E tambem não deixar os posts irem nos ultimos postes que nem o cara falou que todo dia tem gente anunciando link dedicado assim poderia separando uma area so pra eles, os classificados.

Mais na boa acho que vc e quem sabe não vou deixar de usar o forum por isso mais que vai fazer uma falta vai pois aqui encontrava anuncios que não se encontrava em outros lugares.

----------


## wld.net1

Falou tudo @SantiagoMg

----------


## Pirigoso

Eu tbm acho que o Post do Piri que ajuda todo mundo de graca nao cobra nada tem que voltar ^^, nao só o meu mas tambem do advogado Fabricio Vianna da VIANATEL Licencas, pois sempre que um se aperta aqui ele esta disposto a ajudar

Ou o meu tutorial do thundercache esta atrapalhando alguem aqui no forum? se tiver é so falar

"Se falar vou usar o frase do Scorpion ^^"

----------


## kaarl

*Se tem vendedor que anuncia sempre é porque tem comprador.*
*Se tem comprador , é porque o que se anuncia é interessante para pessoas do Fórum.*
SIMPLES ASSIM.

----------


## wld.net1

Eu acho interessante também voltar os classificados.

----------


## nilsondeitz

Bom dia.


Tb acho que o meu tópico sobre redes FTTH deveria voltar. Aliás tinha mais de 14.000 visualizações.

Sobre a exclusão. É uma pena porque não tem jornal sem classificados. E se o anunciante do jornal vende a perereca, problema dele.

Somente acho que foi pressão dos anunciantes "pagos".

Fui.

Pra outro fórum
Abraços

----------


## carloshenriquedj

So acho so q foi mt radical tinha outras soluçoes e nem deveriar pagar os outros post

----------


## TreiscBr

Veja um exemplo de site formidável e que ninguém mete a boca no outro, do linkedin.com. Este site estou nele desde 2001, e já me deletei e já voltei para revigorar, por que muitos somem, desaparecem e seus e-mails viram fantasmas, assim deveria ser o Under-Linux, quem some e desaparece por um bom período é automaticamente excluído, por que tem que manter a peteca no ar, caiu já era. E, que tem planos de admissão, o básico (free), o premium (pago) e outros, destes modos quem tem poder de fogo paga e tem acesso a banco de dados aonde ele pode esmiuçar produtos e serviços. Lembrando que este site é profissional, assim como o Under-Linux estritamente profissional, mas tem que ter um planejamento aonde os que vierem a falar mal do outro, ou que desejam causar algum tipo de ação de má fé, é banido. No linkedin não é permitido algazarra como aqui aconteceu, libertinagem lá não existe, e quem quer ter contato com outro da rede, só se for da rede dele, e de um outro se quizer ter contato com alguma pessoa, só se os amigos o permitirem, ou seja, voce tem que ser humilde e pedir para um amigo te apresentar a outro, aqui no Under-Linux não é direto, isto é o que estragou por não terem um sistema de direcionamento, e vejo que os anúncios pagos mantém o portal, já quem é free como eu, desde 2001 se mantém, lá no linkedin ninguém fala besteiras, e todos promovem seus produtos e pessoas, serviços, etc. É o melhor site, muito diferente do facebook aonde hoje impera uma papagaiada dos diabos, tá virando outro orkut da vida, logo será extinto como foi o orkut, pena que o povo não entendem, que internet é uma ferramenta social, aonde as pessoas deveriam cultivar melhorias de vida, já dos que querem zonear, estes são convidados a procurarem outro grupo, assim entendo desde que estou no mundo www, desde abril de 2000 em outros grupos aonde dois brigavam, foram banidos, assim o Under-Linux tinha que ter feito isto e não tornar extindo um tópico, aonde se concentra um acervo técnico, simplesmente é hilariante esta atitude Marcus não foi feliz, existem outros caminhos, com certeza tu se precipitou, deveria ter planejado tipo feito uma análise em rede pert-cpm, como chegar a uma solução viável e não tão quanto truculenta, simplesmente tu tomou as rédeas e puxou o animal muito rapidamente, tem tempo ainda de soltar as rédeas e manter o grupo coeso, com isto vai haver migrações, por que um grupo que teve sucesso por 15 anos, ser deletado assim, se tornou dominio público e não era uma patente de que o autor era o detentor e foi centralizado, hoje existem milhares de usuários que se integraram ao teu grupo, e como disse tomou uma decisão brusca e descabida ao meu modo de ver, pela experiência que eu tenho existem outros modos mais suaves. Bom, a opinião tá ai, quem não conhece o linkedin, aconselho ingressar, mas lembre-se lá voce não será um arrogante, nem um propotente, lá voce será mais um entre milhões isto é mundial, é um portal profissional e não pessoal, o Under-Linux misturou as bolas, deu no que deu m....

----------


## kaarl

Sinceramente acho que o *Maciel precisa de ajuda, não de puxa saco*.... Primeiro foi o caso das "barras laterais". Entrava-mos num tópico (como este!) e na boa tinha o menu de navegação, últimos post, melhores post, noticias de blog. *Uma monte de puxa saco apoiou a retirada das barras.* Desde quando não se ter interação e links de navegabilidade é melhor?? Quem pode achar um absurdo destes, que é melhor navegar sem saber o que tem de novo no Fórum, ter que ir na "capa". Isto aqui e Hiper text , INTERNET, ou seja pulo para onde for de interesse sem ficar para frente e para trás. SIMPLES ASSIM, foi inventado com a INTERNET. 
*Agora joga-se fora a história de preços e comercialização de produtos e serviços da INTERNET, deletando os classificados*. 
OUTRO detalhe: A OLX, por exemplo, anunica-se lá, não há interação no Post e entra-se em contato com o anunciante.
Alguém aí em cima já sugeriu ser assim.
OUTRO FATO: SE TEM TANTA GENTE PREJUDICADA PORQUE NÂO REVER. E , demais a mais se isto é um blog que tem dono, por favor , QUANTO CUSTA?? POR QUANTO O DONO VENDE?? A COMUNIDADE pode se cotizar e comprar este Forum; ou seja alguns muitos interessados neste ótimo trabalho que está deixando todo mundo na mão, até o anunciante pago que não aparece para que loga....

----------


## fmcjunior

Boa tarde, primeiro que elogiar o forum é unanime o bem que ele faz e tem feito a todos isso é fato, e fato que todos nos usamos e contribuímos muito pouco com ele no máximo algumas repostas aqui e ali, um mais ativo.
Mas acho que duas coisas deveriam ser feitas, primeiro essa decisão não é de quem é dono é nossa, contribuir financeiramente e mensalmente com o forum, pó se cada um desse 10 reais por mês seria bem diferente.
Segundo seria dos donos, oferecer um serviço ao publico implica em estar vulnerável ao publico afinal você oferece um serviço ao publico, então ouvir o publico e 100% prioridade nesse serviço mesmo quando são chatos e malas. 
por isso considere reativar anúncios, e cobre por eles acho muito justo 25,00 por cada anuncio,isso ajudaria ao forum e elimina os não profissionais. afinal eles nunca querem investir quando mais 25,00 por anuncio.

----------


## TreiscBr

Olha, não sei o que rege este motivo de tornar extinto o "classificados", que sei na minha vida quando alguém toma uma dianteira é por que vem enchurrada grossa lá para traz, o que chega é um fiozinho d´agua, assim nisto deve ter suas razões, por que não baniu os dois puxa sacos, mas então estes dois são caras fortes, bombados e ameaçaram os moderadores, é o que se possa pressupor e, vão detonar o portal, sei lá, não é problema meu, a gente opina, agora não entendo se o portal já tem anunciantes pagos, por que aumentar este faturamento, se os "classificados" tem gente brigando, ora no frigir dos ovos tira os caras, em muitos grupos que já fiz parte, desde abril de 2000 os brigões eram convidados a se retirarem, ou a se retificarem, agora vejo ai que os brigões são prepotentes, arrogantes não aceitam serem humildes e tem a maioria dos membros aqui que são humildes e cavalheiros, agora ter dois brigões, e vão continuar na casa isto é muito estranho, tá se fosse eu, acho que já tinham me tirado de cena faz tempo, mas quem são os brigões, um ou outro, ou o PT tá aqui para só petistas, então vamos ter migrar e criar outro Under-Linux que seja do povão com regras mais eficazes, por que ai perdeu a peteca caiu de vez. Vou sair deste grupo, ficar aqui a mercê de quem tá dominando o portal, eu não preciso mais deste portal, até queria fazer anúncios pagos, para ter contunidade de meus trabalhos, mas tô vendo que é pura perda de tempo, deixem que lutem e se arrebentem, eu vou cair fora, vou esperar mais um pouco para ver se alguém toma o leme do barco que tá a deriva, a gente acaba achando tudo que é de estranho num assunto que tá gerando polêmica e não vai chegar a lugar algum.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sou a teu favor do "fmcjunior", adotem uma tabela de valores a serem pagos mensal, quem paga um valor X terá um anúncio X, e assim se mantém o profissionalismo, que existem e o classificados se mantém, por que tem um acervo técnico violento, tornar ele extinto não é por ai, perder uma biblioteca de soluções, aonde irão conseguir tudo que foi gravado até hoje. E, aos brigões criem regras de condutas, como muitos já vi serem banidos em outros grupos, e não tem esta do cara ser bombado ou milionário, isto num grupo coeso pisou no tomate, já era.

----------


## kaarl

*POR QUANTO O DONO VENDE O UNDER? A comunidade tem interesse em mantê-lo!* 



Prezado dono do UNDER. A comunidade pode se cotizar e comprar este excelente trabalho que é o UNDER LINUX.

Tenho certeza que muitos tem interesse em manter este UNDER LINUX com sempre foi; ou seja trabalhoso de se manter e MUITO MUITO BOM!

Se hoje não está sendo assim, fica a pergunta a dono, quanto? Se for algo ao alcance da comunidade, tem muita gente interessada em manter este Fórum como integrador de oferta e demanda de informação.

Até os anunciante, que nem aparecem mais para quem está logado, certamente dariam sua parte para compramos o fantástico UNDER LINUX.

Porque se continua assim, o pessoal vai saindo e isto significa se dispersar. E o que mais precisamos é juntar pessoas!

No aguardo da informação da possível comercialização e preço,
Carlos Martins
[email protected]

----------


## wld.net1

Cara pelo menos deixar os classificados, também tinha muitas dicas do @Perigoso, etc... Do foxpanel que também conta com uma comunidade boa gostei também a iniciativa dos colegas acima @*kaarl* @*TreiscBr*.



Desde já Wagner Loula


onde vai ser o meu novo lá é no foxpanel mesmo. http://community.foxpanel.com.br/

----------


## tcftelecom

É compreensivo que para o administrador é complicado devido a tempo e demais obrigações,ficar resolvendo problemas pessoais de participantes do Fórum,estou aqui a vários anos,sou mais leitor do participante com vendas ou qualquer outro mas não concordo de tirar algo sem uma pesquisa dos participantes como a barra lateral e agora os classificados,se vivemos uma democracia,deveria ter sido feito como tal.
Como o administrador disse"Quem não gostou pule fora)ele dita as regras,esta é minha humilde opinião.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Pra mim também é isso aí que está pegando, pois eu nunca fiz nenhum anúncio, mas acesso diariamente o fórum, leio, quando julgo que tenho condições participo, enfim tento fazer parte da comunidade.

E acho que este fórum deveria ser tratado como uma comunidade, um espaço público de compartilhamento de informações para pessoas com interesse em comum. 

E como a participação de todos foi que construiu o portal seria muito mais correto se tivesse consultado os membros sobre a melhor forma de corrigir esse problema, que certamente precisa ser corrigido.

Considero que ainda dá tempo dele voltar atrás dessa decisão e substituir por outra forma em que todos possam contribuir para o controle, pois acredito que ninguém aqui tem interesse de diminuir ou piorar o portal e sim melhorar.

Enfim, a questão de manter ou não os classificados eu nem considero o mais importante, o mais importante é definir como funciona isso aqui.

1 - É um local privado, onde tem um dono que administra e determina o que deve ser discutido e decide como vai funcionar de acordo com seu próprio entendimento?

2 - Ou uma comunidade, um ambiente virtual de socialização, para pessoas com atividade profissional em comum debaterem, trocarem opiniões e, porque não, tratarem de assuntos comerciais, aproximar clientes e fornecedores.....

----------


## marcioelias

<MinhaOpiniao> No Brasil a população carente se prolifera muito mais que as classes mais altas da sociedade, nem por isso um controle de natalidade é imposto para evitar que uma pessoa que mal possa criar um filho tenha 5 ganhando bolsa família! Por outro lado a resposta do governo a isso é a educação.

Pena que a educação seja um preço muito caro a ser pago, por que envolve muito da moderação, muito do bom senso dos usuários, e já que não estamos aqui falando de uma nação, ou de seres humanos, a atitude mais "econômica" foi o banimento da fonte causadora dos problemas.</MinhaOpiniao>

Enfim, não me fará falta, não é minha prioridade aqui (gerei apenas um post sobre isso que nem resultou em venda...) no entanto é complicado por que aqui 90% são ISP, e ISP compra e vende 90% do tempo.

Não vi a discussão que originou isso, nem vejo os e-mails que a moderação recebe (não faço parte dela) no entanto acredito sim que poderia ser melhor pensado uma solução que não agradasse a todos, mais que pelo menos possibilitasse a participação de todos no resultado final.

Concluindo, não deixarei de frequentar o Under por isso!!!

----------


## owner

cara, pensando melhor estou achando até bom você não permitir mais anuncios no fórum. Tinha um tal de Sidnei, o qual se dizia representante da embratel que ficava poluindo demais o forum. Quase todos os dias o cara abria vários tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto para tentar vender link. kkkk. Se f*#*#*.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu ainda estou pensando sobre o assunto.

Porém para dar certo teria que seguir alguns requisitos:

1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais anual (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação)
2- Registrar um usuário com o nome da empresa
3- A empresa deve ter um email @nomedaempresa.com.br (ou .net.br, etc..)
4- Usar o usuário registrado com nome da empresa para criar esses tópicos nos classificados
5- Informar CNPJ da empresa
6- Informar nome completo do representante da Empresa
7- Informar CPF do representante da empresa
8- Informar telefone de contato da empresa
9- Informar endereço legal da Empresa
10-xxxxxx 

Eu ainda não terminei a lista de requisitos....

Concordo que não será fácil para todos, mas caso eu venha habilitar o Classificados novamente irei começar do 0 e será algo deste tipo.

Desta forma creio que poderemos filtrar bastante quem poderá ou não criar tópicos nos classificados.

----------


## Fael

Poxa, pagar 365,00 anual ? tem gente que não vai ter o retorno desse valor, como outros vão ter 100x+...
*Aprovação de post
*Minimo de 50 ou 100 post.
*Reputação de 500+
Coisas desse tipo, mais como foi dito de forma cruel, ou se adequem ou saiam... TENSO.

----------


## KevinMitnick

Olá pessoal e principalmente ao Marcus Marciel, acompanhando os últimos post que ta dando muito o que falar sobre a retirada do classificados por conta da confusão de 2 usuários, digo que 1 deles sou eu. Não quero mais falar do ocorrido e nem tocar neste assunto, mas só quero deixar claro para os que não presenciaram o motivo foi que vim aqui pedi para que o rapaz me devolvesse o valor que eu paguei a ele por um serviço que o mesmo não fez! E se recusava a devolver com suas justificativas! E isso tomou uma proporção inimaginável!
Cheguei a falar com o Sr. Marcus Marciel e com sinceridade disse que me sentia o bode expiatório da situação por ter removido o classificados, e ele disse que isso já vem ocorrendo há muito tempo e que inclusive já recebeu ameaças de morte, e o ultimo fato ocorrido foi apenas a gota d´agua!
Concordo com o Marcus Marciel em analisar uma maneira mais eficiente e que proteja principalmente os usuários/consumidores que venham adquirir produtos através deste forum oferecidos por membros que ostentam "Estrela de Xerife". Se já é complicado em resolver a compra de um produto que fazemos pessoalmente com nota fiscal e tudo mais, imagina negociar com alguém que não temos referencia nenhuma ou qualificação que esta do outro lado e ainda cobra adiantado por isso.
Admiro muito este portal e todos os usuários que aqui estão para colaborar de forma positiva, mas sou a favor que seja eximado toda especie soberba que vem só pra ter vantagem sobre os outros que buscam apenas o conhecimento. 
!

----------


## Pirigoso

> Eu ainda estou pensando sobre o assunto.
> 
> Porém para dar certo teria que seguir alguns requisitos:
> 
> 1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais anual (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação)
> 2- Registrar um usuário com o nome da empresa
> 3- A empresa deve ter um email @nomedaempresa.com.br (ou .net.br, etc..)
> 4- Usar o usuário registrado com nome da empresa para criar esses tópicos nos classificados
> 5- Informar CNPJ da empresa
> ...


Pode colocar de volta meu post que minha empresa atende todas suas solicita coes, e nao me importo em ajudar o forum com 365 reais anual.

----------


## fmcjunior

@*KevinMitnick* você e o @Acronimo(acho que é isso) são pessoas como você e outros que ferram tudo, e sim você tem boa parcela nessa decisão. Digam o que quiserem dizer, mas isso é fato.
Reclamar de caloteiro é uma coisa ter atitude de criança é outra coisa, vocês dois agiram como criança, agora tome isso como experiencia assuma seu erro e mude seu comportamento isso serve para o Acronimo ou seja lá o nick dele.
Mas ficar chorando inclusive agora só mostra que não aprendeu nada com o que fez e ainda vem agora se justificar, faça um favor né.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Eu ainda estou pensando sobre o assunto.
> 
> Porém para dar certo teria que seguir alguns requisitos:
> 
> 1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais anual (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação)
> 2- Registrar um usuário com o nome da empresa
> 3- A empresa deve ter um email @nomedaempresa.com.br (ou .net.br, etc..)
> 4- Usar o usuário registrado com nome da empresa para criar esses tópicos nos classificados
> 5- Informar CNPJ da empresa
> ...


achei ótima a ideia, e é uma forma de poder mais isso dentro do forum de uma forma que possa pagar o custo de manter isso que sabemos não são poucos os gasto pra você poder manter tudo funcionando. gostei da ideia.

----------


## Pirigoso

> @*KevinMitnick* você e o @Acronimo(acho que é isso) são pessoas como você e outros que ferram tudo, e sim você tem boa parcela nessa decisão. Digam o que quiserem dizer, mas isso é fato.
> Reclamar de caloteiro é uma coisa ter atitude de criança é outra coisa, vocês dois agiram como criança, agora tome isso como experiencia assuma seu erro e mude seu comportamento isso serve para o Acronimo ou seja lá o nick dele.
> Mas ficar chorando inclusive agora só mostra que não aprendeu nada com o que fez e ainda vem agora se justificar, faça um favor né.


eu perdi o bate papo mas sei que os 2 estao envolvidos, gostaria da saber o motivo que o mitnick esta cobrando ele pelo que que ele nao fez ou vc nao gostou, poderia explicar para mim?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Não sei se ele vai responder piri, mas acho irrelevante agora, até acho desnecessário voltar o assunto...uma coisa puxa outra


quero saber quem tem rasao

----------


## KevinMitnick

Meu caro @fmcjunior, não estou chorando aqui não meu prezado, vir aqui participar da discussão, que por sinal me acho no direito de participar!
Não quero mais falar sobre o fato ocorrido, já foi o suficiente e tenho certeza que para quem achou que levou vantagem teve muito mais prejuízo. E nem tão pouco quero entrar em discussão com você mas se você é do tipo que aceita ser logrado, ok, cada um tem sua maneira de ser, uns são passivos e outros são ativos. Mas de qualquer forma respeito sua maneira de pensar. Abraços

----------


## Pirigoso

> Meu caro @fmcjunior, não estou chorando aqui não meu prezado, vir aqui participar da discussão, que por sinal me acho no direito de participar!
> Não quero mais falar sobre o fato ocorrido, já foi o suficiente e tenho certeza que para quem achou que levou vantagem teve muito mais prejuízo. E nem tão pouco quero entrar em discussão com você mas se você é do tipo que aceita ser logrado, ok, cada um tem sua maneira de ser, uns são passivos e outros são ativos. Mas de qualquer forma respeito sua maneira de pensar. Abraços


vc compro um produto ou servico?

----------


## marcioelias

> Meu caro @fmcjunior, não estou chorando aqui não meu prezado, vir aqui participar da discussão, que por sinal me acho no direito de participar!
> Não quero mais falar sobre o fato ocorrido, já foi o suficiente e tenho certeza que para quem achou que levou vantagem teve muito mais prejuízo. E nem tão pouco quero entrar em discussão com você mas se você é do tipo que aceita ser logrado, ok, cada um tem sua maneira de ser, uns são passivos e outros são ativos. Mas de qualquer forma respeito sua maneira de pensar. Abraços


Bom não sei o que houve, não estou lhe dando razão, mais tenho que concordar que se a discussão gerou toda essa polêmica, se for pra voltar ela aqui, de nada adiantou a ação do @*MarcusMaciel*.

"What happens in Vegas, stay in Vegas..."

----------


## FabricioViana

Amigos, silenciei até agora. Só tenho uma coisa a dizer:

Agora que o Marcus está _pensando_ em mudar de ideia vocês vão começar a querer saber quem tem razão? Não vamos entrar em pormenores, pois o próprio Marcus já disse que foi a gota d´água, ou seja tem muitas outras coisas que o levaram tomar a decisão!!

*Vamos parar por aqui e aguardar o que o Marcus vai decidir, pode ser galera?*

Por favor tratem esse assunto no *particular* ok?

Muito obrigado!

----------


## Pirigoso

> Amigos, silenciei até agora. Só tenho uma coisa a dizer:
> 
> Agora que o Marcus está _pensando_ em mudar de ideia vocês vão começar a querer saber quem tem razão? Não vamos entrar em pormenores, pois o próprio Marcus já disse que foi a gota d´água, ou seja tem muitas outras coisas que o levaram tomar a decisão!!
> 
> *Vamos parar por aqui e aguardar o que o Marcus vai decidir, pode ser galera?*
> 
> Por favor tratem esse assunto no *particular* ok?
> 
> Muito obrigado!


mandei private

----------


## Pirigoso

minha recomendação que a staff do under nao pode vender ou ofertar servico no forum deixando assim neutralidade e nao comprometendo o portal ou posição.


Meu amigo Fabrício Viana te convido a voltar ser um mero ancião como eu heheh , para podermos anunciar de forma neutra

----------


## FabricioViana

Sou um ancião neutro e honesto!

----------


## KevinMitnick

Meu caro @Pirigoso depois desses dias tantas coisas boas já aconteceram que nem vale mais a pena tratar destas coisas/pessoas insignificantes! (te respondi em MP)

----------


## FabricioViana

> "What happens in Vegas, stay in Vegas..."


Ahahahahhahahahahah 

ahhahahahahahahahha

Muito boa!!

----------


## fmcjunior

> Meu caro @fmcjunior, não estou chorando aqui não meu prezado, vir aqui participar da discussão, que por sinal me acho no direito de participar!
> Não quero mais falar sobre o fato ocorrido, já foi o suficiente e tenho certeza que para quem achou que levou vantagem teve muito mais prejuízo. E nem tão pouco quero entrar em discussão com você mas se você é do tipo que aceita ser logrado, ok, cada um tem sua maneira de ser, uns são passivos e outros são ativos. Mas de qualquer forma respeito sua maneira de pensar. Abraços


esse papo foi lá, gerou problema nos classificados e agora você trás pra cá também, e se não queria falar sobre o assunto, porque veio aqui falar.
Sobre como resolvo meus problemas é problema meu não seu e por favor chega ou vai querer gerar problema aqui também, não basta só os classificados, vai querer fechar o que agora, o under?
Cresce pelo amor de DEUS.

----------


## fmcjunior

Gente desculpa vou dormir, não adiantou o moderador apagar os posts e apagar os classificados agora a coisa entra aqui também, já deu, o jeito vai ser fechar tudo agora, porque num dá.
Boa Noite.
Daqui uma semana eu vou.
Marcos seja qual for sua decisão parabéns pelo site e seu trabalho, não é fácil agradar tanta gente.

----------


## TreiscBr

Eu concordo com o Marcus Maciel, pago a taxa anual, para poder dar continuidade ao acervo técnico nos classificados, não podemos perder esta iguaria dos deuses, por causa de pessoas que não se respeitam, porém faço um parentese, eu já tive calotes de pessoas que eu paguei serviços e não me atenderam, ou seja paguei por nada, e fiz sabe o que: cai fora, antes perder pouco do que perder muito, e a briga entre estes dois, um tem que ver que pagou por algo e não teve o referido atendimento, ai meu amigo procure o Procon e o Tribunal de Pequenas Causas e resolva isto lá na justiça. O Marcus Maciel não é um juiz, é um moderador, e nesta altura dos campeonato o que diz ai que pagou e não teve o tal serviço, pelo menos é humilde e sincero tá contando o ocorrido, já o outro se esconde, isto é feio, ou tu vem aqui e diz por que não atendeu a quem te pagou, ou se retire do portal por que se tu é o incomodado, ou quem quer que seja o incomodado, a porta é serventia da casa. Marcus Maciel, tenho em voce muita admiração, mas banir o classificado, e dar apoio a quem não cumpre um contrato de serviços, meu caro isto vai piorar se dar apoio a quem não respeitou o outro, mesmo a gente pagando a taxa anual ai isto vai continuar, o único modo inteligente é votação, vamos votar cada um dá seu voto, se é a favor ou não da expulsão de quem vendeu um serviço e não cumpriu, ai meu caro ou se vem aqui e cumpre o prometido ou se retire, por que a galera ai tá de olho com certeza teu reinado aqui acabou. Eu sinto muito, mas não tem de fazer parte deste portal aonde aqui são todos profissionais, se tu não é um profissional tá no lugar errado, se recomponha, vindo aqui e dizendo o ocorrido, e os dois galos de brigas, apertem as mãos e resolvam isto em outro canto fora do Under-Linux lugar de briga de galos é no terreiro e não no Under-Linux. A gente tenta achar uma solução, por que causa de um venda ou serviço de um que não cumpriu, ou sei lá o que, o Under ter que pagar com a extinção do classificados Sr. Marcus Maciel foi uma decisão precipitada, nunca deveria ter feito isto e sim ter buscado em todos uma solução, ou seis soluções mas não tomar uma decisão por causa de uma briguinha de fundo de quintal.

----------


## TreiscBr

Muito bom, já parei de usar os dispositivos móveis, agora imprimo a fatura e vou pessoalmente nos terminais caixas. Valeu, com sua dica eu me salvei, como posso te recompensar de forma financeira, ou te enviar um presente, tem um endereço me passe via e-mail, o que eu possa lhe recompensar assim, que sirva de exemplo, que no Under-Linux todos não buscam só terem lucros, mas serem participativos e colaborar com as dicas que recebemos todos os dias. O Marcus Maciel criou uma situação de controle ótima em que deveriámos ter uma taxa anual e eu concordo com eles, enfim todos, dentre eles a V.Sa. tem vindo aqui nos trazer dicas valiosas e não ganham nada com isto. Seria muito gentleman de cada um darem uma parcela de seus lucros, e não virem aqui e só ganharem e ganharem as custas do Under-Linux. Eu sou a favor de que devemos praticar caridades, doações e pagar uma taxa anual, por que chega de ficarem dando informações gratuitas e meia dúzia de gatos pingados só ganhando e ganhando e ainda tem uns que dão risadas da gente no portal. Temos que ter regras mais concisas, quem peca paga uma moeda ou se retire do portal, ou nos o expelimos como um câncer. Obrigado moça, quero recompensar sua díca.

----------


## ricromero

*Nada de anual, tem que ser mensal.
*



> Eu ainda estou pensando sobre o assunto.
> 
> Porém para dar certo teria que seguir alguns requisitos:
> 
> 1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais anual (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação)
> 2- Registrar um usuário com o nome da empresa
> 3- A empresa deve ter um email @nomedaempresa.com.br (ou .net.br, etc..)
> 4- Usar o usuário registrado com nome da empresa para criar esses tópicos nos classificados
> 5- Informar CNPJ da empresa
> ...

----------


## TreiscBr

Desculpe, mas tem que ser anual, do contrário vai viera puleiro e ainda considero o Under-Linux um não galinheiro. Os que acham que não seja conveniente, procurem outro portal. Tem que ser anual sim, por que ai o cara fica preso ao portal por 12 meses, se fizer cagada vai ter que suportar 12 meses, já mensal o cara pisa no tomate e some, isto é sacanagem. Anual e o melhor sistema, de por ordem na cabeça das pessoas, e pagamento antecipado em janeiro, passou o valor dobra, triplica por que aqui não é circo ainda, tentaram levantar o mastro, mas caiu. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ricromero

Sem problemas.

_1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais mensal (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação) * 12 = R$ 4380,00 por ano_




> *Nada de anual, tem que ser mensal.
> *





> Desculpe, mas tem que ser anual, do contrário vai viera puleiro e ainda considero o Under-Linux um não galinheiro. Os que acham que não seja conveniente, procurem outro portal. Tem que ser anual sim, por que ai o cara fica preso ao portal por 12 meses, se fizer cagada vai ter que suportar 12 meses, já mensal o cara pisa no tomate e some, isto é sacanagem. Anual e o melhor sistema, de por ordem na cabeça das pessoas, e pagamento antecipado em janeiro, passou o valor dobra, triplica por que aqui não é circo ainda, tentaram levantar o mastro, mas caiu. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## faelldantas

Minha humilde opinião no meio dos grandes.

1 - Ninguém aqui está mais no "mercadolivre antigo" que tinha que depositar o dinheiro antes. Hoje existem inúmeras formas de pagamento seguras para que tenhamos "confiança" no vendedor. "Eu mesmo uma vez anunciei uns produtos meus e coloquei os links aqui pelo ML".

2 - Acho que esse post esta gerando mais confusão do que trazendo soluções.

3 - Foi uma ideia do moderador (tenho plena certeza que o mesmo tem os seus motivos), é drástico mas... concordo com ele. (se não gostou procure outro, tem vários por ai).

4 - Sim, eu gostaria que os classificados voltassem, pois vemos produtos com preços diferenciados, empresas e pessoas sérias (empresas e pessoas não tão serias também).

5 - Sim, vou continuar acompanhando o under-linux, tenha classificados ou não e vou tentar sempre contribuir também.

----------


## 1929

Não Ricardo, a sugestão seria dividir os 365,00 por 12 meses.... Eu ainda acho que não vai resolver a questão das disputas... 
Como o Marcus citou o grande problema que pode acontecer com o portal é um processo jurídico pois alguém pode alegar que o Portal agiu como "meio" do desentendimento. 
Sei que já houve algum tempo atrás tentativas neste sentido.
E como o objetivo principal é a troca de conhecimento e experiencias, seria desastroso ver uma ação judicial por causa destes desentendimentos.
Por isso que eu ainda penso que a moderação permenente nos tópicos, só liberando o tópico e os posts depois que alguém da administração ou moderação revisasse o conteúdo.
Ou então bloqueando posts. Assim o interessado seria meio que obrigado a dar um pouco mais de detalhes.... E sempre tem o recurso das Mensagens Privadas via Portal.

----------


## SantiagoMG

MarcusMaciel, parabéns pela decisão analisar a possibilidade de reativar os Classificados, pois se utilizado de forma séria e reponsável pode ser uma grande ferramenta pra todos nós. 

Concordo plenamente sobre a cobrança de valor para realizar anúncios e concordo com o valor também, pois vai ser 1 real por dia, apenas!!! Se o anunciante estiver achando caro é um grande absurdo, pois se fosse anunciar em qualquer outro lugar o valor seria muito maior e não daria o mesmo resultado.

Também apoio a decisão de colocar critérios rígidos sobre o empresa que pretende anunciar, para poder inclusive ajudar afastar os picaretas... E que inclusive todos os usuários assumam formalmente o compromisso de que são os únicos responsáveis pelos seus atos, seja no momento de anunciar, ou de entrar em contato com o anunciante, isentando totalmente o portal, que serve unicamente como um canal de comunicação...

E poderia também ter uma forma de nós mesmo avaliarmos o anunciante, de forma que se determinado anunciante recebesse muitas avaliações negativas não poderia mais anunciar, pois assim evitaria abusos e envolveria todos o participantes, legitimando ainda mais uma possível decisão de banimento do fórum.

Mais uma vez parabéns e aguardamos novidades!!!

----------


## TreiscBr

Sugestão. Para quem está no Under-Linux e para novos que vierem a ingressar, assinar um contrato aonde existam claúsulas, que as mensagens dos seus autores é de responsalidade de cada um e não do portal, assim como já existe contratos de outros portais aonde quem entra tem que seguir as regras do grupo, falto, aprontou, ofendeu outro, é advertido, depois é multado e depois é excluído do grupo, assim ninguém poderá entrar com ação judicial, por que para entrar estará concordando com os termos e regras do grupo, etc e tal. O pagamento é sobre veicular anúncios comercias, e não para discutir assuntos nefastos, piegas, balelas e ofensas, quem não seguir as regras no contrato foi claro, que por votação dos membros poderá ser excluído, na terceira vez que cometer algum tipo de desatino no grupo.

----------


## TreiscBr

Essa foi a maior da semana, ler isto:

"_1- Pagar uma taxa de R$ 365,00 reais mensal (que seria uma taxa de manutenção/validação) * 12 = R$ 4380,00 por ano"

_kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk falaram anual, e não mensal. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## kaarl

Saudações a todos! E este tema , não é para deixar morrer.... Eu acho.

----------


## Perin

@MarcusMaciel Abre uma votação com tempo determinado, quem é a favor ou contra a remoção dos CLASSIFICADOS, sendo assim não é apenas uma decisão individual sua, ou seja, se é um fórum é preciso entender ambas as partes, muita gente só entra aqui pra ler os CLASSIFICADOS, a decisão individual mesmo vc sendo ADM acho que não foi uma boa ideia. Outra vez lembrando, Isso aqui é um Fórum, debates, criticas, sugestões, etc, essa é minha opnião.

Abraço.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Para quem queria voltar a usar o classificados:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=180898

----------


## TreiscBr

Ok, agora o classificados ficou só para pessoas juridicas, já as pessoas fisicas literalmente foram banidas, quando são prestadores não podem entrar mais no classificados?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Ok, agora o classificados ficou só para pessoas juridicas, já as pessoas fisicas literalmente foram banidas, quando são prestadores não podem entrar mais no classificados?


TreiscBR, não vivemos mais no tempo em que é impossível ter um CNPJ. 

Qualquer um pode tirar CNPJ via MEI

Maiores informações
http://www.portaldoempreendedor.gov....dor-individual

E sim ter um CNPJ é um pré requisito para cadastro de vendedores do fórum de classificados. Ninguém foi banido e poderá LER o conteúdo do fórum normalmente, porém para registro de vendedores o mesmo deverá ter um CNPJ.

----------


## TreiscBr

Classificados só para empresas. Tive uma empresa juridica, e fechei por que neste país nosso nada aqui funciona. Infelizmente alguns tem sorte, outros não, assim ter uma empresa depende em muito de estrutura que se possa ter. O Under-Linux não dá meu sustento, é um tipo de um hobby que as vezes aparece uma prestação de serviços na qual a demanda é pifia. Até tenho comentado, que não tenho software para cálculo de estrutura metálica, devido que a demanda é zero, se vai investir em software em ter uma empresa juridica, vai ser tributado de tudo quanto é lado, num pais aonde as pessoas não são sérias, é jogar palavras no ventilador. Creio que falta uma visão mais firme de como deveria ter uma visão clássica de como é nosso mercado, quando acreditam que o Under-Linux está num país de primeiro mundo. Sonhar é viver, e ter CNPJ vai muito do tipo de pessoas, conheço muitos que abriram e fecharam, abriram e fecharam, e hoje voltaram a ser empregados por que neste país do faz de conta quem tem CNPJ é um afortunado, manter e ter de lucro 10% e o resto é de impostos sobre impostos. Agora foi convite: aqui não é teu lugar, procure outro grupo técnico.

----------


## SantiagoMG

MarcusMaciel, Parabéns pela decisão! Isso mostra que respeita a opinião dos membros do fórum.

Concordo com todos os requisitos estabelecidos, pois não irá impedir o funcionamento dos Classificados e somente tende a fortalecer esta ferramenta tão útil para todos nós.

----------


## alexvolpe

A solução apresentada foi bem legal, deu espaço para as empresas voltarem a anunciar e o Under Linux receber, o que é justo. 
Agota tem gente reclamando que não tem espaço para pessoa física ? Pessoa física emite NFe de venda ? Já não existe o mercado livre para isso ? 
É uma forma de "profissionalizar" este fórum limitando as inserções apenas as empresas que possuem estrutura e responsabilidade com o cliente, evitando "neguinho" saindo correndo com o dinheiro de alguém.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> A solução apresentada foi bem legal, deu espaço para as empresas voltarem a anunciar e o Under Linux receber, o que é justo. 
> Agota tem gente reclamando que não tem espaço para pessoa física ? Pessoa física emite NFe de venda ? Já não existe o mercado livre para isso ? 
> É uma forma de "profissionalizar" este fórum limitando as inserções apenas as empresas que possuem estrutura e responsabilidade com o cliente, evitando "neguinho" saindo correndo com o dinheiro de alguém.


A idéia foi exatamente essa @*alexvolpe*. Garantir que o comprador vai ter uma NFe e profissionalizar a venda de produtos e serviços no nosso classificados.

Eu entendo o @*TreiscBr*, mas infelizmente devido a vários golpes que usuários dos fóruns receberam de consultores (pessoas fisicas) o registro de vendedores com CNPJ tornou-se necessário

----------


## fmcjunior

Gosto muito da bíblia e nessa horas ela é bem pratica.


1 Coríntios 13:11 Quando eu era menino, falava como menino, sentia como menino, discorria como menino, mas, logo que cheguei a ser homem, acabei com as coisas de menino.
quando esse forum começou eramos todos meminos, acho que agora já deixamos disso, tem vários outros fóruns iniciais, que pode ter bate-boca e insegurança e etc, coisas de menino.
aqui não pode mais, quando se cresce se espera que se tenha comportamento de gente grande.

----------


## TreiscBr

Olha não tinha visto esta parte negra do que aprontaram no Under, eu pensei de forma dos que são honestos, e eu sou honesto para com todos, porém realmente agora entendo que esta medida é melhor, para nos livrarmos do câncer que tinha dentro do Under-linux, no entanto os bons pagam. Mas, se é a melhor solução ótimo, eu não vou abrir uma empresa para um mercado que tá parado desde janeiro, teve bom, e foi bom acabou, agora melhor migrar para outro campo técnico, por que aqui a vaca foi para o brejo.

----------


## mundonet

Mercado de soluções em internet não tem crise, é serviço essencial. Para os que viviam na zona de conforto o mercado parou faz tempo.

----------


## TreiscBr

Pelo contrário muitos que viviam ainda vivem na zona de conforto, devido que as fiscalizações é que diminuiram, mas é aleatória, hora atuam, hora não atuam, devido que a população cresceu vertigiosamente, e os fiscais se mantém em anos passados, o quadro de fiscais não aumentou, se mantiveram, as máquinas ou órgãos que tem em seus quadros fiscais fizeram reengenharia de cortar as gorduras, e a população cresceu. Vejo que o mercado parou por outras razões econômicas, em que o povo não aguenta mais e com o ajuste fiscal tem muita gente parando de gastar, e fazem tudo na surdina, deste os que estavam na zona de conforto continuam muito mais - bola de neve cresceu, talvez aqui no Under-Linux foi cortado e com a extinção dos classificados agora, mas esta maré de mercado ruim começou praticamente à partir de 2013, quando eu tinha contatos com todos os fabricantes de torres, de lá para cá alguns fecharam, e outros mudaram de campo, foi assim diminuido, com a falta de efetivas fiscalizações, o número de torres existente dobrou das que continavam sem documentos, continuam mais e mais, e muitos estão faturando alto como pequenos provedores por que o número de torres aumentou em muito em sua maioria são hoje clandestinas, muito mais que em 2011, quando eu entrei neste mercado. O país vivem uma época de extrema corrupção, muitos se vendem por pouco, e muitos se corrompem facilmente, e outras cercanias de outras atividades técnicas já tive presencial no centro da capital paulista que fiscais não atuam peixes pequenos, só grandes, já tive depoimentos de empresas de medicina do trabalho que me disseram atuar só empresas de grande porte, por que as pequenas se atuarem fecham devido que não possuem capital de giro, se pagarem as multas fecham, assim é nosso pais quem morde, pega leitinho das crianças, isto tem em demasia, a corrupção come solta até os dias de hoje de forma galopante, basta ver que o exemplo vem de cima, da ilha da fantasia, o povo copia, cola, xupa, imita e o pais tá mais e mais corrupto que em 2011. A zona de conforto aumento muito e muito, desculpe-me senhor mundonet, eu vivo o mercado em várias frentes de trabalho, na construção civil, em telecom, em empresas metalúrgicas a paradeira neste ano é geral, tenho contatos com várias empresas por todo o país, lá em Curitiba a coisa tá feia, as empresas que tenho contato, ontem me enviaram e-mail dizendo como anda a vida curitibana, a coisa tá feia, e os que estavam na zona do conforto estão mais confortáveis ainda, por que o povo não fiscaliza peixe pequeno não.

----------


## 1929

TreisBr, seu comentário parece que inicialmente vai contra o que o @*mundonet* falou mas no transcorrer do texto concordou com ele.... felizmente..

E é isso mesmo, zona de conforto não vai segurar mais ninguém em qualquer área de atuação... Se não for eficiente a coisa vai pegar mesmo...

----------


## KevinMitnick

Você e sua equipe Jurídica do Forum estão de parabéns *@MarcusMaciel* pelas soluções encontrada! Dessa forma estão realmente se preocupando em manter este espaço seguro para todos. Assim poderemos solicitar uma Nota Fiscal do serviço contratado, Consultar a Idoneidade, Órgão de Proteção ao Consumidor, Contrato de Serviço, entre outras coisas. Muito bom mesmo! 
Como você mesmo falou no começo de tudo isso: que nem Deus conseguiu agradar a todos, mas com todas estas mudanças só vai servir
para profissionalizar muito mais este espaço, melhorando com decisões sábias, assim evoluindo este espaço tão importante e ficando somente os que tem ética e moral para aqui atender as exigências. Abs.

----------

